# pics of my ride!! opinions please



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

i know i need a DROP!


http://photos.yahoo.com/bc/drag44on...rag44on13/lst?&.dir=/WhiteB14&.src=ph&.view=t

http://photos.yahoo.com/bc/drag44on.../vwp?.dir=/WhiteB14&.dnm=misc+022.jpg&.src=ph

http://photos.yahoo.com/bc/drag44on...3/vwp?.dir=/WhiteB14&.dnm=Sentra2.jpg&.src=ph

http://photos.yahoo.com/bc/drag44on...3/vwp?.dir=/WhiteB14&.dnm=Sentra5.jpg&.src=ph


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

NIce ride. So is that a Sunny or did you just put thoes emblems on? Oh yea wanna trade your black trunk panel for my red one?.......lol


----------



## Quepias (Jul 25, 2002)

Nice and clean! Keep it up man & yeah, drop it down ;D


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

The Sunny has a different rear end. http://www.geocities.com/ninja_cereal/sunny.html

-James


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

nice, clean, drop it and ditch the sunny emblem.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

*u crazy!!*



> sno ...nice, clean, drop it and ditch the sunny emblem.


no way man.. ive been lookin for those forever... my girlfriend got them for me 



> DryBoy ....The Sunny has a different rear end. http://www.geocities.com/ninja_cereal/sunny.html



not necessarily... 

http://photos.yahoo.com/bc/drag44on...rag44on13/lst?&.dir=/WhiteB14&.src=ph&.view=t


----------



## dreadsword (Dec 2, 2002)

The sunny rear end looks totally nasty - way to busy. whiteb14 - nice ride! Looks clean - that's a good thing! Needs a drop, maybe shave the antenna, CF hood - smokin'. Anything going on in the engine bay yet?


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

*...*

yea.... i want a c/f hood... so it can compliment my rear... im goin for the "SE" look with the stock sides skirts, 98 front grille, etc...(i just need to get a hold of those parts!!) as for the engine... i really havent payed much attention to it...


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

Nice ride. I want that phone with the camera in it, that shit is so phat!! But expensive as hell!


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

Nice ride, very clean. I'm curious where you found the Sunny emblem.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

*...*

my g/f got em for em... she won an auction off of ebay... she got me two sets... ones that came off the b13 and one off the b14, she wasnt sure which one i wanted. just check on ebay, u might get lucky.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Hey White B14.....nice beggining man. Im not much for emblems but Im so glad U got the Sunny ones instead of the GTR bull shi*

Dont rush into your drop though--save up and do it right the first time....dont make the Arospeed mistake I made...

Oh and I noticed how U took off your side moldings ...good job-it makes the car look a little cleaner uknow..


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

oh wow your right. my bad... I like the emblems anyway.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

yeah nice ride ...
more white b14's are always good....


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Nice ride. Yeah its all bout dem white b14's. Check out mine. I was also gonna go for the Xe rear panel and SE-L tails but wasnt sure how they would come out. It looks clean. Keep up the work and dont rush into the drop. I have 17's too and i havent dropped it. Still saving money.


----------

